# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Public Profiles

## DallasLift

Why can't I view users public profiles? I get the following error...


DallasLift, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Tigershark

I believe you need 25 posts.

----------


## PT

exactly

----------


## liftohio

I'm guessing theres fine print somewhere that says that? Thanks for helping this guy, I had the same problem. I can't even view my own profile, that's odd.

----------


## jmm56139

i've had the same question...thx.

----------


## Chev

I was wondering that myself.

----------


## *Admin*

stops people from joining just for your info  :Smilie:  or at least from joining and immediately getting it...

----------


## borra

It would be nice if this was included in the FAQ, but I guess if someone was going to say they would eventually get to this section and find it out.

----------


## Tjohn6231

Im working on 25 posts right now

----------

